

Does these readymade admin templates actually helps? - lixon

i think they are over bloated, though it seems nice (Tutti frutti)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wrapbootstrap.com&#x2F;theme&#x2F;inspinia-responsive-admin-theme-WB0R5L90S
======
shade23
I always found it cumbersome to modify these.If you have the
time&&patience,have you tried this? [http://dashing.io/](http://dashing.io/)

------
smt88
Yes, they help. Modify with LESS/SCSS/SASS instead of CSS, though.

